# Ankle stretches



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

That's what I do drafty. Most of the time it's on a gate in between horses lol!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

LOL, MHFQ! I did these stretches was when I was working as a costumer on a local production of Sweeney Todd a few months ago. Everyone thought I was crazy, but I got a few of them to try it and pretty soon all of them were doing it. lol


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Being a costumer sounds fun!


----------



## ScharmLily (Nov 23, 2009)

I always do those stretches on my left ankle before I ride....broke it 4 yrs ago and it is still super stiff.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Being a costumer sounds fun!


It was an absolute BLAST!! I also got to work the fog machine for the oven set piece, which was hella fun. Whenever someone got killed by Sweeney or anything like that happened, I'd send out a belch of "smoke." If you've ever seen the Broadway play, we were told by several people who had seen it in person that our production was better! :shock:



ScharmLily said:


> I always do those stretches on my left ankle before I ride....broke it 4 yrs ago and it is still super stiff.


Sweet, Scharm. Good to know I'm on the right track. Last time I sprained my ankle was over ten years ago in high school playing soccer and I didn't have to do any dropping weight into my heels then. lol


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

You need to stretch the hamstrings which attach to the ankles. Do jumpsquats & 180's. Kidding, only I do such goofy things, but then again I can kick the crap outta most peops. I kickbox, lets out all my aggression & keeps me ripped.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Yeah, I'm too fat to kickbox. 

I don't really have any aggression and any anger or frustration I have is best relieved by playing the piano.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

You are not too fat to kickbox!!!!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I tried it once (okay, it was that Billy Blanks Tae Bo crap, but close enough for government work!)...yeah, my BFF and I ended up falling on the floor laughing because we simply did not have the requisite dexterity or limberness to actually do the moves correctly.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Billy sucks, you come to my gym (my basement & garage), I will teach to kickbox & stretch your hamstrings. Hey wait, you're in Arizona, I am retiring there in a decade, stick around!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

LOL! I was hoping to move to Washington state soon, but at the rate I'm going, it might be a decade before I can move! lol What's the draw of AZ, if I may ask? I've lived here all my life and really don't see anything special about it. lol


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

This exercise should get you laughing. A 10" or 12" piece of 2x6 is set on the floor about 2 feet or so out from the wall. Wearing your riding boots, place the ball of the feet on the board and drop your heels to the floor. Use the wall for balance. OK, likely you are leaning forward a bit and your bum is sticking out. Now, straighten your knees. Now pull your bum in toward the wall and stand up nice and straight, if you can. Usually about this time the laughter starts. Feel the pull all the way up including the glutes. Relax and repeat 9 more times, daily then twice daily. Gradually increase how long you can stand straight. Set it up so you can watch tv. It works.


----------

